# Booty Buildin Machine



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

This journal is for real.  

I have been told that i cant build a bubble butt as beautiful as someone here  and so i say: 

Let the games begin


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

*Booty and Hams*

Thursday August 14th, 2003: 7:30pm

Lying Leg Curls: 8*40, 7*50, 7*50, 6*50
SL BB Deads: 8*45, 8*95, 6*105, 6*105
One Legged Presses: 8*70, 7*70, 6*70
Adductors:10*100, 8*120


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

*Pecs, Shoulders and Tris*

Friday August 15th, 2003: 5:30pm

Incline Bench Press: 8*15, 8*20, 7*30, 6*30= heaviest yet
DB Flat Flyes: 8*12, 6*15, 6*15
Dips (between 2 benches): 12, 10

Front DB Shoulder Press: 8*15, 8*20, 6*25
DB Laterals: 8*12, 8*15, 6*18= heaviest yet
Front Plate Raises: 8*10, 8*10= hurt traps

DB Pullovers: 10*20, 8*25, 8*30= this tricep workout sucked  did not burn them at all
Pushdowns: 10*50, 10*60, 7*70, 6*70
One Arm Overhead DB Extensions:8*12, 8*12


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh who said you can't build a butt?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

*Quads*

Monday August 18th, 2003

Leg Extensions:8*50, 8*60, 7*70, 6*70
Smith Machine Squats:8*50, 8*90, 7*110, 7*130
Leg Press:8*90, 8*180, 8*200, 7*220


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

*Back and Bis*

Wednesday August 20th, 2003

Lat Pulldowns: 8*70, 7*90, 6*90, 6*90
Bent Over Cable Rows: 8*50, 8*70, 8*80, 7*90
Seated NG Rows: 8*70, 8*80, 7*90 

Long Bar Curls: 8*45, 7*45, 6*45
Alternating DB Curls: 7*20, 6*20, 6*20 
Hammer Rope Curls: 8*50, 7*60, 6*60


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh who said you can't build a butt?



no one said that i cant build a butt...they said that i cant build a butt as firm or as tight as them...well watch this baby.
i will post  pics every 4 weeks starting this weekend...and you will all see that baby raise up to the sky and by May 2004 i will be able to carry water bottles on that BUTT!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_


 we will see who's laughing in May Mr.Triscuits  then you know what your gonna have to do 

This is just the challenge i needed to get my ass in gear...thanks


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

You're welcome carry water bottles on a bubble butt?  Don't you mean balance.....LOL.....I am being so difficult.....I love it.....

I support you no matter if I .........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

first of all no the cheeks will be so tight that quarters will bounce off of them...my butt will look like a tightly rolled cinnimon bun butt or an onion butt....so hot it makes yah cry 

and when i win oh i will enjoy my prize  then again if i lose i will still enjoy my prize 

difficult...yes...unmanagable...no...your still a softy...or as we call guys like you here...soft cocks


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

That name just doesn't sound right....I think there are a couple of gentlemen on this board that will back me up


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

may not sound right...but women tend to like softies...at heart that is...

i am bloody sittin here sweatin doritos right now...this sucks 

NOW MOVE THIS WHORIN TO the whore journal cause this journal is serious business Mr.Triscuit pants


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope learned from the best......keyword is heart, you didnt say that in the previous post.....No more whoring


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

no come back i like whoring in my journals  yes i did forget the heart part...opps silly me 

wait til you see my  workout for tomorrow...whatcha training tomorrow?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

2day, I think is an off day.  I have to get ready to see my little sister in Orlando and I have to do some laundry and clean up my apartment, my sofa comes today...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Good Luck J'bo... Your bubble but is going to Look AWESOME!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Good Luck J'bo... Your bubble but is going to Look AWESOME!!!


Thanks Stace...the butt will win and i will really enjoy my prize  

Yes. i think you need an off day DJ...i wouldnt want to see you train your booty or anything  You leaving tomorrow?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

*Booty and Hams*

Thursday August 21th, 2003

*Lying Leg Curls:*8*40, 8*50, 7*60, 6*60
*SL DB Deads Off Bench:*8*20, 8*30, 8*35
*Smith Lunges:*8*60, 8*70, 8*80*those effin HURT*
*WL High Leg Press:*8*180, 8*200, 8*220*k these hurt more *


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

*Thursday, August 21, 2003*
* i need to get off my a$$ and get my diet together*

Meal one 8:00:4 slices of bacon, 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 tbsp salsa
*starving at 10:30 
Meal two 10:30:1 scoop protein, nectaurine, prune plum
*hungry before i stopped eating 
Meal three 1:00: tin of tuna, 1 cup rice, 14 pecans, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal four 5:00: banana, 2 tbsp pb (opps) 
Meal five 8:00: 1 w.w. tortilla, 1/2 avocado, 1 chicken breast, 3 tbsp cheese, 1 tbsp sour cream, 1 tbsp salsa, 1 cup half baked ben & jerry's ice cream  i swear i tried to resist...couldnt do it


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Stace...the butt will win and i will really enjoy my prize
> 
> Yes. i think you need an off day DJ...i wouldnt want to see you train your booty or anything  You leaving tomorrow?



Enjoy your prize huh?

I know I need one.  

Giving you the advantage for now, or at least I am letting you think that.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes i will enjoy my prize...wont you?

Whats a day off again? oh yah long weekend next week 

Whatever i can see you shakin in your booties from here


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

ok whats going on here?  Fill me im jenny, and waht the heck is Trisciut pants???  A snack in his pants,  How about a meal instead!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

no his name is Mr.Triscuit's


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

I KNOW your bootie is Going to win!!!! 

now I want pecans!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

YUCK PECANS, LOVING CAHSEWS AND MACADAMIA NUTS!@!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

Cashews are sooooooooooooo good...but no cheats today 

DJ...cant see your link hun


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

i am not, everything gone, and i got up last night and had frweaking a sip of diet cream soda for sweet tiooth and went back to bed    see so no cheats


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

you can have celery and cuces in the middle of the night if you need too...i did mean no cheats for me though sugah.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

man i am DUMB today


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

dont worry about it...kinda a good sign for us...we still have some figuring out to do with you hun...i am workin on it...please ignore the comments in your thread...they dont know your history etc.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

what link?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

or what it suppose to be a pic? you posted it on the previous page.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ah i am not worrying about it I have too much to do at work anyways      I almost did it again  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

huh


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Isnt celery to high in sodium, or is that a factor for her right now??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

also high in potassium.
no sodium isnt an issue 6 weeks out.
but thanks babe


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

No thank you!,  I have a donut with a diamond in it, is that ok now??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

yes its ok...but i dont have it in my mouth so i cant tell


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

Off Season Carb Cycling Program

Tuesday and Friday: No Carbs
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 4 slices bacon, 2 tbsp salsa
meal two: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/2 avocado
meal three: 4 oz chicken breast, 3 cups lettuce, 1 tbsp dressing
meal four: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/4 cup hemp seed nuts
meal five: 30g protein, 3 cups veggies

Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday: Low Carbs
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein, piece of fruit, 1/4 cup hemp seed nuts
meal three: tin of tuna, 14 pecans, 1 tbsp mayo, 2/3 cup rice
meal four: 1.5 scoops of protein, piece of fruit
meal five: 30g protein, tortilla, 2 cups veggies

Thursday and Sunday: High Carbs
meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese, bagel 
meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein, piece of fruit, 1 tsp hemp oil
meal three: tin of tuna, 14 pecans, 1 tbsp mayo, 1 cup rice
meal four: 1.5 scoops of protein, banana, 2 tbsp pb
meal five: 30g protein, tortilla or 2 cups pasta, 1 cup veggies

Supplements:
-Tribestan: 1 week off, 2 weeks on, 4 weeks off
-Glutamine: 1 tsp pre-workout and 1 tsp post workout
-Creatine (starting in Sept): 1 tbsp pre-workout and 1 tbsp post workout 

Workout Plan: 
Monday: Quads and Abs
Tuesday: Back and Biceps
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Hams,  and Abs
Friday: Shoulders, Pecs, and Triceps
Saturday: Rest
Sunday: Cardio and Calves


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

nice plan hottie and you will do awesome!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

did i tell you that i stepped on the scale at the gym this evening? well i did *gulp* 143lbs going to get my bf% taken next week and so i can see if i need to calm down on the cheating  survey says i gotta stop...figure i am 18% but we will see...legs are actually tighter than ever...night beautiful.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

night hottie, i am scared to get mine done next week, super scared.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

dont be scared shorty...get excited and dance


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

*Friday, August 22, 2003*

meal one: 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 4 slices bacon, 2 tbsp salsa
meal two: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/2 avocado
meal three: 3oz chicken breast in sundried tomatoes, 3 cups lettuce, 1 tbsp dressing
meal four: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
meal five: 30g protein, 3 cups veggies


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

I am friggin starving over here and there is half-baked Ben & Jerrys ice cream in my freezer at home


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

half baked????????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

yes its chocolate and vanilla ice cream with fudge brownie pieces and raw cookie doh 

and now SVEN just started talking about donuts and this is my first damn no cabr day


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

yeah i saw that and freaking caramel with caramel topping dammit


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

he is dead now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

dammit i want some, four days!!!!!!!  And I am mailing you some!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

i am gettin pancakes in bed tomorrow am


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

did you just get off the phone???????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

maybe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

yes you did


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

ok i did


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> half baked????????????




Thats what I said...... 

Good Movie.....

F*CK you, F*ck you, F*ck you, you're cool.....
I'm out...... 

I just had a half baked moment.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

half baked moment 
yes. i did see the movie however i just dont ever remember lines like that.
i thought that you meant i was stoned when i was eating the ice cream


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

That too.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

you caught me 

someones whoring up a storm this afternoon.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

he's on a sugar high i think


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

yah dodo head decided to start off the booty challenge by stuffing his face in cream  now he is an ass face  

how dare he tell me he ate some of those donuts...so not fair...but it will be worth it when i put some cream in his face


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

is that what you call it? cream?  hahaha.....the photo will be taken by the end of this weekend.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

i wanna see some skin


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> is that what you call it? cream?  hahaha.....the photo will be taken by the end of this weekend.



gotcha...and yes its yummy sweet tasting juice.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 22, 2003)

I think you guys need a room!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

i swear i am not ignoring anyone, looks like i will be working this weekend a bit


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

no. dont need a room.

ah shorty glad to so your gonna be forced to whore all weekend. 

i just passed out for a couple of hours outta now where 

my phone was forwarded to the wrong number and now my pancakes may have to wait.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

oh  i am sorry hun, would it be ok if i took my reast day today, my brother is in town from college????  I will do cardio and lifting tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

yeppers. pm'd yah.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

all i really wanna do is lay on my couch and watch Chicago


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

i wanta come over and do it with yah


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

I know we, you could eat donuts and watch movies and girl talk


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

*jenny clears her throat* Whore thread hun


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 24, 2003)

This display of girl talk and feminine boding is great


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

yes Shorty and i were chatting this weekend about how we need to get together SOON, hangout and have fun...I wish she lived closer


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

You need to live in the freaking states then it would be cheaper to fly!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

i agree. workin on it. 6 more contacts to go


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> ...but it will be worth it when i put some cream in his face



This sounds sOoooooo dirty J..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

you love it dont you


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

I am sooooo deprived right now..  Everything seems so dirty.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

yeah it does seem kinda dirty, eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

actually clean as a whistle...dont you point your finger at me Mr.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

OK I won't point a finger at you......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

what are you pointing at me then


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

he he not a finger but it does point at times


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

*Pecs, Shoulders and Triceps*

Tuesday August 26, 2003

Flat BB Press: 8*45, 8*65, 6*75
Pec Dec: 8*40, 7*50, 7*50
Cable Crossovers: 8*30, 8*30, 7*35

Smith Military Press: 8*40, 7*50, 6*50
One Armed Side Laterals: 8*12, 8*15, 6*17.5
Cable Front Raises: 6*30, 7*20, 6*20

V-Bar Pushdowns: 8*60, 7*70, 7*70
Dips: 12, 10, 8
Cable Kickbacks: 8*5, 8*5, 8*5

*Great tricep workout *


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

Monday August 25th, 2003

*Meal one (8am): bagel, 1 tbsp cream cheese, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tbsp milk, 1 slice cheese
*starving my 11am
Meal two (11am): apple, 1 cup veggies, 1 tbsp dressing, 1.5 scoops protein
* dying hungry by 12:30 
Meal three (1pm couldnt wait til 1:30): 3 cups lettuce, 13 cashews, 1 tbsp dressing, tin tuna
Meal four (4pm): damnit had to go to clients exam so had 3 sesame snaps
Meal five (8pm): 3/4 cup ground beef, tortilla, 1/4 cup cheese, 1tbsp sour cream, 3 tbsp salsa
*


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he not a finger but it does point at times




It's going back, way back....and Shortstuff has just hit a grand slam to win the game......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

oh god...must go now :sweating: i think i hit my back


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

lol  hE HE MAN HE MUST HAVE GOOD AIM  l:d


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG  I am sorry for my typing everyone  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

what the hell


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

well this is the day.
i have been training one of my clients for her police entrance physical for 2 monthes/3 times a week.
we leave in 10 min to head over there and i think that i am more nervous than her.
i feel like a proud mom and if she passes (which if her head is calm she will) i am gonna cry like a baby.
everyone keep your fingers crossed that all goes well.
k i am gonna cry now i am so nervous.
she is just a little thing but has done some amazing things in the past 2 months.
k i gotta calm down so when she comes here i can be there to calm her down.
i will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

Morning Tongue...
Ooops I mean good morning....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

sooooooooooo .... how did your trainee do?  Is _mother trainor_ ok now?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

mother trainer is good.
only 30% pass on their first try and everyone there had done the test at least 3 times before without passing.
she is just a 100lb tiny little thang and only missed it by 7 sec.
she was amazing and yes i cried because i was so happy for her.
they almost threw me out though cause i was coaching her LOUDLY from the sides.
she needs encouragement like that cause its her head that stops her not her body.
when i did the physique challenge last year i learnt how your head not strength can over run your body.
we had to do a flexed arm hang for max. sec.
my personal best was just under 2min.
the hanging bar was terrible and not like i had trained on.
once i got up there i knew that i needed to beat 20 other girls times to place well.
so i went through the entire fitness routine i had done 2 monthes earlier which just happened to be 2min.
i came out on top and won the show 
next time we are gonna kick ass...everyone at the session was amazed at what that girl did.
she had to lift a 100lb (same weight as her) pully and arc 6 times.
it was so cute 
well i have so much confidence in her that i told her that if she did not pass that she did not have to pay me for the 6 extra sessions she needed to train for the exam.
doesnt bother me a bit that i wont get paid.
seeing her made my week 

oh and good morning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

oh I think J is the cutest today, mother hen and her chicks, now today you better be thinking good thoughts for me.  I am super nervous, but I think things have totally improved since the last four weeks ago.    And no more whoring I am exiting now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

you should be excited...pm me the results as soon as you get them...what time are you going? i will check when i get back from work and from where ever i am...remember that what ever the results we can work with it...its only been a couple of days on the new plan....and stop stressing cause your gonna hold water and test higher.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

Tuesday August 26th, 2003

*Meal one (4:30am): apple, 12 cashews, 1.5 scoops protein
*back to bed then trained at 6am
Meal two (7:30am): 3 slices bacon, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese, 1tbsp milk
Meal three:
Meal four:
Meal five:
Meal six:*


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

I will be good, cause i am getting excited cause i can totally tell things are going where we want now.  I am getting the veins in my hands to come out more and my butt is still a little you know but getting so much better!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

wicked...just what i wanted to hear...you still bloated?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!  And I salted my food yesterday and am not holding like any water!!!!  Thank goodness for the 2 gallons of water i drink  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

J'Bo Thats Awesome!! I'm sure your proud of her! She sounds STRONG!!!

Your such a great coach!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

GLad you finally had a good tricep workout JBO


----------



## Jenny (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey J! 

I have so much to catch up with in here!! Time off does that to you 
Congrats on your clients exam!  Workouts are looking great babe! And diet looks yummy 

Take care sweets 
and psssst, PM


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey sexy momma!!  Any luck with the men?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

HAN...yes it was a heavy one...and a good one...no more rope fronts though please...and only 2 chest exercises so that i can do rears and traps...please 

JB...no luck here  just more asses...try 60 engineers in one small presentation room


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a date tonight!!!  in -- holy shit, Im late! My seven minutes are up! 

I'll be back later in the week to whore.   :running around in a frenzy:


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 26, 2003)

Great Job Coach!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

JB...you have a date  thats awesome hun  let us know how it goes 

SVEN...thanks


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

*Quads and Abs*
Wednesday August 27, 2003

Hack Squats (legs together): 8*70, 7*90, 7*90, 6*90
Leg Extensions: 8*60, 8*70, 7*80
Leg Press (narrow stance): 10*180, 8*200, 8*220

Plank Holds: 90sec, 60sec, 60sec
Standing Cable Crunches: 10*40 & 6*50, 10*40 & 8*50, 10*40 & 10*50
Decline Crunches: 15*18X3


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

surprising my bringing feet close together you should see your outer sweep really begin to take shape.  I talked to one of the top trainer last night of the pros and he suggested this as well doing 2 exercises close and 1 wide to really emphisize this when i take stage in novemmber i wil have a different look from september.  Adductors should be done with hamstring and glutes because you they are inserted into the bone.  After you get done doing adductors your hamstrings should actually feel tight.  Damn machine where I work out with only holds 250 lbs do we have to put 2 45 lbs plates a an have partner stand on rack to get anything out of it... We kind of bent it last week..opps and we go all the way out to full stretch non of that sissy half rep stuff LOL.   Males over look this machine but this is essential for increasing ones squats.   Ever since doing this our squats have gone up 30% easily


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

and your point is?  jk


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Baby whats going on with the booty, mine is sore today damm vertical legg presses!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

to bring out outer sweep which needs developing on you. 2 excerises close one wide should be plenty to accompish this. I'm appologize if i'm babling as you can tell carb up is tonight THANK GOD


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

yah thank god


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys know that i am ok...i am at home momentarily and then i have to head to the hospital for some tests...hopefully i will be back to work this afternoon...but its hard to tell.

 to you all


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

hospital??  Can you share what's going on?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

In short.
yesterday i was having terrible chest pains and had to leave to go see the dr's.
she sent me for x-rays and told me to take 2 asprins a day for fear of a blood clot.
i made it through the night without the pain progressing and so now i am heading to the hospital for an EKG and maybe some more tests. 
i will make sure that DJ and shorty update everyone on the details...but i hope to be back to work this afternoon.
dont know if thats gonna happen though.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

and a giant :hug: from US!  Take care and please update us.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

OK hun good luck and i love you and be safe


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

AWWW  Jenny,  you will be ok, You have many friends here, lets just hope it is nothing major..... email me babe


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jenny......

Much Much Love from all of us here @ IM.  We will help you through this.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

i am back from some tests but really have to rest...will update you all once i know myself whats going on...for now i have to rest.

 to all


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 28, 2003)

JENNYS' HOME...JENNYS' HOME'!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

not home yet...friends are taking care of me and my fam...but i am resting up and hope to go to work tomorrow and whore all day.


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 28, 2003)

-Take it slow & feel better...don't push....


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

We will whore again...oh yes we will whore again!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2003)

OMG Jen, are you okay??  Chest pains? Now you got me all worried.. Take it easy honey and stay home today as well if you're not feeling well.. 

Please let us know..


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mornin Jenny, Hope u hav a nice relaxin' day...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

well i am taking it easy and wont workout  til the dr. gives me the ok. i am ready to go do some cardio though. but i wont dont worry  once the dr's find out whats going on i will let everyone know.


----------



## SVEN73 (Aug 29, 2003)

Shouldn't do ANYTING 2 get heart-rate up........ ... 
 Hav a nice day...headin' 2 work...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

have a good day at work. 
dont worry i am taking things easy.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

hey hottie       i am here for alittle bit before I do some cardio.  Loves babe


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny I just read about your Heart! I hope your going to be okay- Please Rest- I know you will and you are! When will you have your results back from the EKG? They usually don't take more than 24hrs. (I have had a lot done, I have a weak heart-since I was born, and have mitrovalve prolapse- ) That could be what you have??? 
I hope your going to be okay sweetie!!!!!!!! 

Thinking of you!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

i will be ok Stace...cardiologist has to read the EKG and then send them over to my dr's. plus the x-rays are going over there too. i dont expect her to call me til tuesday since this is a long weekend. if the problem is still here by then i will have to go for more tests. she suspects a couple of things: rib out of place putting pressure on lungs (which i hope this is the prob), blood clot, stress induced heart probs, or damage from taking effedrine for too long.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

My Dr. Got SO mad at me for taking ephedra, since I already have a heart condition! I really hope that stuff goes away from all Stores, and all ways to get it.. its not worth hurting your health!! 

Well I will be thinking of you over the weekend, and hoping you get well!!!!! 
XOXO


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks stace  how are you feeling? you practicing making babies yet?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm feeling MUCH better sweetie, thank you for asking!! 
Um...practicing yes..but not for babies yet!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

thats awesome....wish i could practice  soon though very soon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

sorrrrrry sweetie!!!!! I'm sure you will SOON too!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

hope you feel better j'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks Ash. 
so where the heck is JB?
she hasent given me the date update 
she cant hold out on us like that 
unless she is still having fun with him


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL not a clue havent seen her all week and i thought i lived with her LOL and which date are you talking about jb is always out LOL 

J'bo is that really your arm!  i feel like a wimp LOL and i saw your butt in the pictures you dont need to build it anymore- i would love a butt like yours, im sure its already a bubble anyway LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for the compliment.

just want a tight but to bounce quarters off of and legs have to lean down by building more muscle rather than fat. Rissole has a tendency to flash 9 butt pics in his avi all day long


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

AVI


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

thanks SVEN


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks for the compliment.
> 
> just want a tight but to bounce quarters off of and legs have to lean down by building more muscle rather than fat. Rissole has a tendency to flash 9 butt pics in his avi all day long


And there aint nothin wrong with that 
*hugs*


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey, just read back in your journal a bit. How are you?? Here you are helping me and say nothing about yourself......
I'll send one up for you


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

thanks rissy...i find out tomorrow what the test results are...i have prepared myself for the worst so i will be just fine


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

You may have a donut caught down there


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

yes i was thinking that too...my ex says he thinks its a cockroach in my chest...but donut sound alot better


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

and taste better too


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Mornin J


----------



## sawheet (Sep 2, 2003)

mORNIN BABE


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

sawheet were you talking to me or DJ? 

morning DJ 

morning SAWHEET  

how are my boys doin?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

Morning JBo!  How are ya feeling today?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i am doing well...actually feeling pretty good but i still cant sleep on my left side  or i cant breath  i am training tonight though


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Doin well after a long weekend with my sis


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

glad to hear


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Honey, I'm so glad you're feeling better 
But take it easy in the gym  Don't want you to get worse 

Have the doctors found out what is wrong with you? Maybe it's just sexual frustration


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i told her that i thought it might be that  but she just laughed. 

i will take it easy. promise.

dr. should call today. i hope.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

OK I had to come and say hi hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

and where are my pics


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

hey now, I said I would take them, I will have to take them this weekend, I left my caera in Cali and so I have to borrow the one frm work, maybe I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

Well i am heading to the gym tonight for a back and bicep workout (thought that i would start back easy)

*Back and Biceps*
Tuesday September 2nd 2003

Wide Grip Lat Pullups: 3 sets
Seated Cable Rows: 3 sets
Close Grip Pulldowns: 2 sets 
Hypers: 2 sets

Alternating DB Curls: 
Preacher Machine Curls: 
DB Hammer Curls:

Meal one 9am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 slice cheese
Meal two 12pm: w.w tortilla, tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, stalk celery, cucumber, slice of cheese (felt nauseous after)
Meal three 3pm: 1.5 scoops protein, tomato
Meal four 6pm (pre-workout): 1/4 cup oats, 2 tbsp pb
Meal five 8:30pm (post workout): chicken breast, sun dried tomatos, 1 cup rice


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

dont you people have anything intelligent to say


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

psssssssst btw i got a TV and a VCR this weekend  PORN TIME


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

nope, just feeling like playing with you


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

what do you two think about someone having a child with someone yet not being together?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

I know I'm not included in the _two_ but I'm piping up anyways.  If you mean having a child and not having the parents live together, I don't think it's fair.  If you meant that the parents are not married, then I don't think it's a big deal.  I think the most important thing is if a couple bring a child into this screwed up world, they do whatever it takes to create an atmosphere that is makes growing up easy and enjoyable.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

thanks NT...i do respect everyones opinions.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

Sorry, thought I'd put in my cent and half worth on the topic.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I am with NT on this, I have been around way too many friends and kids without two parents, and even if it is the best situation, things just aren't the same as in a two parent house.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Agree with NT


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

well thats cool...cause i dont agree 
if you have 4 parents in 4 different homes you still can have just as much love and nuturing.
if two people like eachother and are both ready to have a family but they each havent found their match yet i dont see why they couldnt raise  a wonderful child together.
the confusing part may come along when they do find there mates however if they are committed to always loving and caring for the child regardless i dont see the issue. JMO


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

see i agree there also, I guess it is just a matter of how much effort both are willing to put into trying to make things work and be the best for the child.


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well thats cool...cause i dont agree
> if you have 4 parents in 4 different homes you still can have just as much love and nuturing.
> if two people like eachother and are both ready to have a family but they each havent found their match yet i dont see why they couldnt raise  a wonderful child together.
> the confusing part may come along when they do find there mates however if they are committed to always loving and caring for the child regardless i dont see the issue. JMO



 Agreed..as long as the parameters r established 1st. If both parties fully understand each others feelings & ideas on the raising, living arrangements, holidays, discipline, belief systems,etc. & agree to accept or compromise on said issues....by all means.
 I would also choose 2 explain it all 2 my parents....they deserve the respect. Also, the more family a child has to be loved by the better.
  Think about how many friends have had sex either by drunken chance or being "friends w/ perks" , get pregnant & decide to have the child. Either because they love each other as great friends (we no that can b stronger that relationship luv sometimes) & decide that the would want their childs father/mother to have the qualities u luv bout' your friend  or simply because they want a baby. Either way they end-up in the same position u r asking bout'. Only u know u have found someone who u seem to love, respect & admire (so..as a friend) . You can really never be sure a person like that will come along for u 2 marry & raise kids with.
 Sorry 2 ramble....kids are utmost on my mind last 2 yrs.. Wanted 2 have a few by 30...oh well, all in good time.
SUMMARY- If u want a child & will both provide LOVE & SUPPORT for many years 2 come...........ENJOY TRYIN...HELL START 2-NITE....& ENJOY THE RESULTS EVEN MORE!!
    -That's all I have to say about that.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

wow impressive. thanks Steve.


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## sawheet (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> psssssssst btw i got a TV and a VCR this weekend  PORN TIME



easy now we do not want anymore chest palpatations !!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

oh dont worry i am gonna be fine


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

What's happenin babe?? Any news?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

x-rays came back clean...which isnt great cause i was hoping that it was only a broken rib  EKG is not back because of the long weekend...i am assuming that it did not how anything because they are taking so long...so i went to the gym this evening and did  a workout...not nearly as strong as usual but it was a workout.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Just be careful hottie


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 2, 2003)

J' you  ocupado?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

no ones occupyin this house  or this bod  just a friend that happens to be hot


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mornin Butt Builder......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

what up DJ  And J this is my kick ass for your new hournal


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

hey now what is that tongue for now???????????


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Don't know, figured I'd throw it in there for some reason......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

well put that thing to some good use then


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

... wow, you don't see offers like that often ... although with my tongue ring, I get offers offering to see if it really works


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  And does it???????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

quick story ... I had my first dentist appointment.  Being paranoid about it getting in the way, I took it out.  From the time I took it out to the time I tried to put it back in, it couldn't have been an hour.  When I told the missus that I couldn't get the ring back in, she insisted we go down and have it put back in.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

LOL  That is hillarious, then I will take that as a yes    Hmmmmm might have to talk to Darren


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

I used to have 3 tongue rings, imagine that.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

no way!!!  wow, you must have been a big hit


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeppers!!  While we were in Hedo (Jamaica), I had a line up waiting to see how good I could use it - no complaints


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah unfortunately only my girlfriend at the time got to experience it. Oh well.....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

why did you take it out????


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Work, stinking Work.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

dumb work, they need to have an option to work or not.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

you guys are whores 

in 12 monthes i am never workin again


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

nice location shorty  your too sweet


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

in 12 months your never working again?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

thats right.
training isnt considered work to me.
it wakes me up every morning and gets me going.
its my passion and what i will be doing full time by next year.
thats the goal anyways 
plus winter 2004-2005 Jennys Fitness Factory will be opening.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice work love.......I didn't know of any of these plans/goals...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

geuss its cause you never asked


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

you tow are so cute, i wanna be a member of jenny's fitness factory


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

We are?  
Me 2


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

wouldnt you call it Jen's bubble butt factory 
Guess vyou wouldnt get too many clients, would ya....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

hey i would join that    But then again I already have a bubble butt.  MOrning hotties    Water has gone down a bit but still feeling fat but what is new  LOL     I think I will feel ft even if I ever get down, if.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

I would join it too but I am in the same boat as SS, already got that bubble butt...... 

J'bo you will achieve bubble butt status in no time


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

hey phatty  silly beauty. 
i am not cute.
everyone that comes to town can train at my place for free 

rissy nice of you to stop by hun 

dj had fun chattin with you last night.

shorty as always  to you


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

BTW i think that my butt is bubbly already...even though you dont think so


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

yup nothing like beating up a backboard to make some music.....right?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

LOL  chatty kathy's over here aren't we


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> yup nothing like beating up a backboard to make some music.....right?



oh brother...dont even start with me today mr 

i cant talk so dont get me all riled up 

psst dont forget to pm me when she emails yah.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ok MRS. Backboard.......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

you wish  

i am heading to the gym in a couple hours cant wait cause i have a spotter today so i am gonna have a GREAT workout.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I am jealous, I wish I had someone who could be a consistent spotter


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh to be Jbos or SS spotter, that would be a dream cum true!!!, lying leg curls anyone


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

he isnt a very good spotter but he worked


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey sweet thang  
How are ya today?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 7, 2003)

ooohhhh someone has a headache 

Last night i went to a movie with my ex and then we picked up some booze and headed over to a popular area of town where everyone walks from lounge to lounge. We met up with 4 friends and proceeded to drink. They made me i swear. First i started off with Malibu and Pineapple then i went to Redbull and Vodka and then we started on some Tequila shots  after that me and a girlfriend stumbled off to grab some mix from a store down the street. We grabbed mix and i of course grabbed some caramel apple suckers (a must for me)  We laughed and walked/stumbled down the street and met up with our friends and headed over to a party. 
We got to the party and after more Malibu and 7's we decided to play this game called "bottle walking". Now the game may sounds very dangerous when your sober but when pissed its a blast. You take 2 empty beer bottles, one in each hand. Put your feet one a line and walk your hands out (the are on the bottles) as far as you can reach and then drop one bottle and put all your body weight and both hands on the one bottle and get back to the line without touching your body to the floor. Needless to say there were 8 guys and 3 girls there and i KICKED everyones ass. People thought i was a hero and its was funny. 
After the bottle walking we decided to go for a walk (bad idea). We walked/stumbled around town (about 15 of us) and as we came upon a ritzy area of town Ms.Jenny B decided it would be fun to go swimming in one of the condo's fountains.  so me and my friend were slashing around and having a blast as the security gaurd just watched us  
after about 2 hours of walking/stumbling/swimming we headed back to the party...soaking wet of course.
At about 5:30am i was done and went home to bed. I woke up at 1:30pm this afternoon and have been lazy assin around nursin this headache. Had a blast and proved to be the bottle walkin queen 
cant wait til next weekend. this non-drinking girl just found a new habit (jk of course) 
ok time to head to bed cause my head feels as big as a bus and my hand and wrists and chest are soooooooo sore from that damn bottle walkin and swimmin...i have bruises everywhere and for some reason a bite mark on my waist  damn gotta love nights like those.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Jenny! That's SHOCKING information!   I can't believe you did all of that  I'm glad you had some fun though


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Jen, Jen, Jen.  tut tut tut tut.  I'm very disturbed by all of this.  I thought we had an agreement regarding the EX???  We are not to socialize with him for reasons we have spoken about?  Must I come there and put you over my knee?  With the exception of that, I'm glad you had a wonderful time.  Good news for sure. You deserved it.  the fun that is, not the hangover.  hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Jen, Jen, Jen.  tut tut tut tut.  I'm very disturbed by all of this.  I thought we had an agreement regarding the EX???  We are not to socialize with him for reasons we have spoken about?  Must I come there and put you over my knee?  With the exception of that, I'm glad you had a wonderful time.  Good news for sure. You deserved it.  the fun that is, not the hangover.  hahahaha



Be disturbed if you want...we talked and i put my foot down about how he treated me...we figured things out and he is a great friend...i am not going to stop being friends with someone when they were my best friend for 5 years...he is moving away at the end of the month and we have a great time together...laugh alot and we know that breaking up has been the best thing for eachother cause we are happier than ever AS INDIVIDUALS. 
As for the hangover...i still have it and need to go home and sleep instead of working


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

... oh how you would have fit right in here that night.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Am I the "ignore her" chick of the day or something


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... oh how you would have fit right in here that night.





Jenny...i would never ignore you hun. i know that it was shocking that i am a boozer now...not proud of it though.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay.. Now I'm happy again!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

the night you missed us in town here ... your party explanation (taking a dip in the fountain, stumbling around the town, etc) is exactly how much fun we have.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

oh i see NT...yep we will do it soon 

Jenny...me to...only my headache is TERRIBLE


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

is the Calgary move still a possibility?  You'd be a 3 hour drive away ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes its still a possibility but not for a year or two  will have to see how things go here.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

ok ... well Banff it is!  Bring on the cold


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 8, 2003)

Morning to my Tequila Lover.......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

afternoon hottie


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 8, 2003)

Where's J'bo?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

i think napping,


----------



## sawheet (Sep 8, 2003)

Good evening my little sweet pot


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2003)

Ohhhh.... That bender.....  
Sounds like fun J wish i hadda been there


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Ohhh the headache is finally gone however i have a strange bruise on my chin and butt (sorry ris). My chest feels like a was pressing a small army


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ooohhhh someone has a headache
> 
> Last night i went to a movie with my ex and then we picked up some booze and headed over to a popular area of town where everyone walks from lounge to lounge. We met up with 4 friends and proceeded to drink. They made me i swear. First i started off with Malibu and Pineapple then i went to Redbull and Vodka and then we started on some Tequila shots  after that me and a girlfriend stumbled off to grab some mix from a store down the street. We grabbed mix and i of course grabbed some caramel apple suckers (a must for me)  We laughed and walked/stumbled down the street and met up with our friends and headed over to a party.
> ...




SHOCKING!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I know this is going to be a regular now


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

morning JBo


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Why is everyone laughin at me  you guys get wasted all the time.

Hey Dave we still gonna head over to see Shorty? comeon take me take me  we can get wasted and you can laugh at me


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I think he wants all three of us to get wasted and go play in the hotel     :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

i think that he does...i am sure that we will.

i just got a call and i am going to watch some chicks mud wrestle tonight with the guys


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

Top o the morning to ya.........J'bo


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

fine DJ don't say hello to me


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

you guys WAY WAY over use that tongue...the world isnt safe anymore you might want to be careful where you stick it


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

I am willing to take the risk damnit!!  
How's your training coming along??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

training is posted in my other whore free journal "buildin a better bod" 

i am debating whether or not to start another cycle of tribestan today...since i have it i might as well cause it helps me lift really heavy and i like the side effects


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

Has your doctor cleared you for full fledged activity again?  Be Careful.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

My dr. hasent even called me to give me the results yet so i am assuming that they found NOTHING...so i am back at it and ready to kick some major aSS.
and maybe get a little aSS along the way  
like you DJ...you gonna get some aSS soon?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

Is someone being a smart ass?


----------



## sawheet (Sep 9, 2003)

Ned some ass babe, I can help!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Smart aSS? YES as always  thats my name "cheeky moneky" 

Sawheet...i know that i can always count on you


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

WARNING J'BO is back on TRIB


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh no the men of winterpeg  LOL atch out and you better tell me if somone e-mails you


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

oh i will


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2003)

Where the heck is everyone all the time anymore!!  I have hormones that need excercising


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

nice that you put that comment in my journal you little devil...are you trying to say that i workout your hormones?


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

Dave and I are flying in to see Shorty   anyone else want to come?


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

I am?  

Remember, you two are "clownin'" and I'm a sleepin'!  

Aaahhhhh rest and relaxation!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

you just go ahead and think that  we have plans for you Mr.  we may even stumble home with a chick for yah after a night of drinkin.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dave and I are flying in to see Shorty   anyone else want to come?



hhmmm ... let's see ... fly to see Dave in Florida, sunshine, bikini tops (and if we look hard enough, naked ladies) or stay in Canada during the long cold winter ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

Portland isnt hot in winter NT.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hhmmm ... let's see ... fly to see Dave in Florida, sunshine, bikini tops (and if we look hard enough, naked ladies) or stay in Canada during the long cold winter ...


sounds like a road trip, buddy!

that still pisses me of that the lay over in Denver isn't going to work out, bro...wold have been great to have met ya finally!
oh well, some other time!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

I hear ya Burner ... I know that this trip will be the best time to meet as many people as we can.  I was a little disapointed that we misread our flight times.  You're a snowboarder, so many if the Banff thing comes together maybe we could meet there.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

I wanna go see Shorty too


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I wanna go and do shorty too!!!  OOOPS,, I mean "see" shorty.  blush blush.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Soon we will all connect Jenny and Fire.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

I hope so.. Cause I really want to meet you all.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

Jenny ... get your snowboard/skiis shined up.  Start saving and we'll see you in January in Banff.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah Jenny, that would be so much fun!!!!!  Or maybe I can come visit you and we can go snowboarding


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

J'Bo ... you had some interesting posts Saturday night ..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

ha ha NT  
i dont see them anywhere 
i dont remember typing them 

REDBULL 

NT i am in a SHITTY ASS mood today


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

and why is that Miss Party?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

REDBULL


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Yeah Jenny, that would be so much fun!!!!!  Or maybe I can come visit you and we can go snowboarding



Yeah, let's have a IM party in Sweden!   The place is filled with hot chicks and hottie men!  And we've got Smorgabord and swedish meatballs too 

I would love to come to Banff, but I can't take a week off from school (already taking a week in November to go see Justin) and money would be short


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> NT i am in a SHITTY ASS mood today



Aww, honey, why?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

three words for you I HATE MEN!!!! No exceptions i just hate them all right now.
if i come to sweden to see you i will be lookin at the hottie women cause i am done with men.
insensitive, selfish BASTARDS


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Aww, honey .. PM


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> three words for you I HATE MEN!!!! No exceptions i just hate them all right now.
> if i come to sweden to see you i will be lookin at the hottie women cause i am done with men.
> insensitive, selfish BASTARDS


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

look what you went and did Ris


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Soon we will all connect Jenny and Fire.


Be careful what you say there J'Bo,, I'm planning a mountain bike trip and I just realized that your only about 8 hours away.  I may be coming to Canada!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

OK no offense to anyone here but for a meeting I say,, J'BO, ShortStuff, Jenny AND I,,, make a left and go "there", and everyone else make a "right" and go there!!!!   We 4 will hook up with you later,,, much later.  hahahahahahaha

Well maybe Jen, SS, and Jenny will meet up with you,, I persume I would be dead.  lmao


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

LOL  Yeah cause Justin would come and hunt you down  LOL


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh it would be worth a beating.  you sexy little thing you.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> three words for you I HATE MEN!!!! :


well, luckily for me..I am a lesbian!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well maybe Jen, SS, and Jenny will meet up with you,, I persume I would be dead.  lmao



trick is to bring the wife who also thinks women are sexy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hey buddy!
yeah..something tells me that bringing the wife will be no trick at all...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> trick is to bring the wife who also thinks women are sexy.  [/QUOTE
> 
> whooohoooo now your talking NT!!!!!  (slobbering at that thought)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> yeah..something tells me that bringing the wife will be no trick at all...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

yeaaa not a trick more like a miracle.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

well, I found out the hard way that the woman doesn't like itthat I have 'girl-friends'...
So....must be careful about that....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

she needs a night with the missus ... she can work wonders


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I want pictures.  Damn speaking of wives,, NT your wife is a smoker.  I loved those pics of her at that halloween party.  very attractive gal.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

Fire ... for you,   for Burner ... it's still under review.  

thank you on the compliment ... I'm very lucky to have such a hottie as a wife.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> she needs a night with the missus ... she can work wonders


she really has no interest in those kinds of wonders...but one can still dream!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep that you are NT. you should post more of her.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> she really has no interest in those kinds of wonders...but one can still dream!



_some_ say it's best to keep the dream just that ......


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yep that you are NT. you should post more of her.



getting pics of her is hard to do ... she claims she doesn't look good - yet everytime we go to the bar, there are a lot of guys going out of their way to talk/dance with her ... only to find that she introduces me as her hubby.  The reaction is like taking candy from a baby.     The last couple of times I've heard "Is THAT guy your husband?  I better leave before he kicks my ass"  Now imagine is I was big!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

oh my now that is rediculous.  Spank her bottom for me NT.  lol


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> oh my now that is rediculous.  Spank her bottom for me NT.  lol



I have to get in line for that.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I have to get in line for that.


I'm almost done, bro-
you can have her back in a sec!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> _some_ say it's best to keep the dream just that ......


that is true!
I have heard that some couples do act on those fantasies..and it ruins the relationship due to someone's insecurities...
My friend and wife have taled abot it. (he tells me) and I keep telling him that it should remain a fantasy...
I don't think that either of them wold handle actually seeingthe other being with someone else.

I had an option wiht a gf once..but her requirement was that if I were to get two girls, she got to be with two guys..and I just could be with another guy...ugg...possible ball rubbin....
no thanks..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

make sure you tan her butt good, I don't hit nearly hard enough.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that is true!
> I have heard that some couples do act on those fantasies..and it ruins the relationship due to someone's insecurities...
> My friend and wife have taled abot it. (he tells me) and I keep telling him that it should remain a fantasy...
> ...



we've met quite a few that shouldn't be doing it ... one couple was a very quiet lady who said nothing as we met for drinks and looked very uncomfortable ... another couple would always end up arguing because he failed to comply to their rules ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Be careful what you say there J'Bo,, I'm planning a mountain bike trip and I just realized that your only about 8 hours away.  I may be coming to Canada!!!



 to that

WHY ARE YOU GUYS WHORING SO BAD WITHOUT ME IN MY JOURNAL 

Burners a lesbian  one thing to add...personally if a man told me that they did not like me being friends with guys then i would say 

NT...oh me and the Mrs are gonna get along just fine  plus i am gonna massage the new twins 

Rules sheesh who needs them...just get freaky


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

whoo hoo to that Jen?  Damn girl you won't even talk to me on a phone, in person, what would you do?  I'll tell ya,, RUN!!!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

we had to start..with or with out you..we kew that you would show up!

I just won't mention things about them....she knows i have female friends..but wil not bring them up...

You gonna have your twins inplace by the time that you meet the Mrs NT?
Little dual massage going on?

Again, NT..you had BETTER take mucho CLEAR pics!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

no twins for me i decided that i kinda like the mini itty bitty tittys.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

either way....
NT! PICS! STAT!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no twins for me i decided that i kinda like the mini itty bitty tittys.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hey Ris!
how's the up and coming master musician!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey B, Dont know about master musician but i am gonna get alot better at playin. I'm gonna learn how to play guitar and piano as well.
Whats doin with you??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

about to go full time w/ the real estate!
I am looking at the 9th of October sa my last day here!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!  GO B!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks...now..whjo wants to move here and buy a home?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL     

I will ask for your recomdeations and you can give me advice


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's why I refer to myself as a counselor, not agent.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

is there a reason you guys are whorin in my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

just waiting for your arrival! 
It is comfy here...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> about to go full time w/ the real estate!
> I am looking at the 9th of October sa my last day here!


 Top stuff 
You might have to find me an investment property. Then a trip there for me will be tax duductable


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

you want a mountain view, or a mountai view..IN the mountains!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> is there a reason you guys are whorin in my journal


Hey beautiful


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

hi hun


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you want a mountain view, or a mountai view..IN the mountains!


hmmmm, mountai me thinks


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hi hun


Hows bussiness coming?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

coming along good  
i picked up some display furniture yesterday from an auction  it was exciting


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

Good stuff baby, your gonna do great. I wanna get my pt ticket. it's just soooo expensive


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

i know what you mean....tickets to Aussie are outrageous and those babies never go on sale...gotta find a pilot to con a ticket out of 
oh were you talking about personal training ticket/diploma or plan ticket


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

Personal training silly 

But i know what you mean about plane tickets  Need to make a wish in that thread we get cheap tickets eh??

Better go to bed Hun see ya soon


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes cheap plane tickets is a wish for sure


----------

